# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Διαστάσεις κλουβιού για ένα zebra finch

## cute

γεια σας,μήπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε μήκος πλάτος ύψος για κλουβι ενός zebra finch;
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Chopper

Πιστεύω έστω και για ένα καλό είναι να του πάρεις μία ζευγαρώστρα που χει μήκος γιατί πρέπει να πετάνε.Ειναι του μήκους και όχι τόσο του ύψους.
Εμένα είναι 54Μ Χ 27Π Χ 36Υ και έχω 2 μέσα και είναι ικανοποιητικό!Όσο μεγαλύτερο βέβαια τόσο το καλύτερο γι αυτά  :winky:

----------


## cute

ok σε φχαριστω :Happy:

----------


## cute

έχω ένα κλουβι 32μΧ30υΧ24π κάνει για ένα ζεμπρακι;

----------


## xarhs

εγω πιστευω οτι κανει.............. εξαλλου αν δεν του αρεσει και δεν νιωθει ανετα θα το καταλαβεις πιστευω.

----------


## cute

ok σε ευχαριστώ πολυ :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Κανει.................. δεν κανει.............................  πολυ σχετικο.... ειναι αναλογως τι θες να του προσφέρεις... θα ζησει και εκει.΄.... η αληθειαν ειναι αυτη,.... και οι φυλακισμένοι ζουν σε ενα κελι 2 επι 2.
Ειναι μικρο το κλουβακι αλλα θα ζησει... οσο μεγαλυτερο τοσο το καλυτερο... δεν μπορω να αντιληφθω οτι μπορει να ζησει ενα πουλακι σε κλουβάκι μικροτερο απο 40 ποντους μηκος 30 βαθος και 35 υψος... για εμενα αυτα ειναι τα ελαχιστα!!! Για ΕΜΕΝΑ!

----------


## xarhs

εχεις δικιο δημητρη...... παντα το καλυτερο ειναι και το πιο ευρυχωρο.......   σκεψου ομως οτι το ζεμπρακι ειναι αρκετα μικροτερο απο ενα καναρινι η ενα γαρδελι..... αμα το περιποιηται και το φροντιζει η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι θα περναει ζωη και κοτα εστω και σε περιορισμενο χωρο!!!!!!!

----------


## cute

παιδιά εγώ σας ρώτησα αν το κλουβακι αυτό είναι καταλλαλο δεν είπα ότι ντέ και καλα θα το έβαζα εκεί το ζεμπρακι.αφου δεν κάνει θα το πάρω κάποιο που θα έχει τουλάχιστον τις ανάλογιες που μου είπε ο Δημήτρης γιατί θέλω το πουλάκι μου να είναι ευχαριστημένο με το σπίτι του!και κάτι τελευταίο....το κλουβί που θα πάρω το καλύτερο είναι να είναι μεταλλικό;
σας ευχαριστω :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

μεταλλικο ειναι το καλυτερο!!!!!!!!! πες και εσυ βρε δεσποινα οτι δεν το εχεις παρει ακομα........ και πιαστηκαμε στα χερια με τον δημητρη!!!  χααχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## cute

χαχαχαχ σορρυ βρε παιδια ::

----------


## mitsman

> παιδιά εγώ σας ρώτησα αν το κλουβακι αυτό είναι καταλλαλο δεν είπα ότι ντέ και καλα θα το έβαζα εκεί το ζεμπρακι.αφου δεν κάνει θα το πάρω κάποιο που θα έχει τουλάχιστον τις ανάλογιες που μου είπε ο Δημήτρης γιατί θέλω το πουλάκι μου να είναι ευχαριστημένο με το σπίτι του!και κάτι τελευταίο....το κλουβί που θα πάρω το καλύτερο είναι να είναι μεταλλικό;
> σας ευχαριστω


Δεσποινα ειλικρινα απλα ηθελα να σου εξηγησω τι και πως.... ουτε σε μαλωσα ουτε ειπα κατι με υφος... 
Συγγνώμη αν φανηκε καπως το μνμ μου!

----------


## xarhs

οχι ρε δημητρη.... της ειπα εγω και καλα οτι πειαστηκαμε στα χερια επειδη διαφωνησαμε στις διαστασεις και δεν ειχε πει απο τν αρχη οτι δεν εχει παρει κλουβι..... το ειπα για πλακα και γ αυτο απαντησε ετσι η δεσποινα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cute

ναι έχει δίκιο ο Χάρης...εξαλλου εσείς συμβουλές μου δίνετε σιγά μην σας θυμωσω :winky: (α και το δικό μου μνμ ακουστηκε λίγο κάπως αλλά δεν το είπα θυμωμένα αλήθεια)

----------


## xarhs

δεσποινα να εισαι σιγουρη οτι μονο εκει δεν πηγε το μυαλο μου και πιστευω ουτε το δημητρη.....................  σημασια εχει οτι βρεθηκε η λυση για το κλουβακι που θα μπει το πουλακι σου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

